# LFD El Jocko



## El Lechero

I had almost forgotten how wonderful the LFD line is. :dribble:


----------



## CHRIS7891011

that is one tasty cigar right there... powerhouse too for the size!


----------



## tmoney

Looks good, I have not had a LFD in quite some time either...need to revisit one or two.


----------



## chinomalo

It kicked my butt last time I went a round with it.. Great tasting though..

Wheew..


----------



## rbrodefer

I had one of those also this evening. Forgot how good these sticks are. A great smoke, good flavor and construction. Have to pickup a few more for the humi.


----------



## cboor001

Nice. I will be picking up some soon.


----------



## mhlatke

They are tasty - and that little guy definitely packs a punch!


----------



## sofaman

I dont know why but thats one of the few LFD's I havent tried yet but I need to soon!!!


----------



## karmaz00

awesome smoke..that reminds me i need more of them


----------



## vicegrips.ceo.

those LFD's are always a smack to the jaw. very powerful!


----------



## amateurke

It is been only a short time ago when I had my first LFD. And man, I'm all hooked up to that brand!! :hungry:


----------



## big04deuce

Nice smoke!!!


----------



## ezmoney5150

I need another box of those. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## agctribefan

looks good to me


----------



## SMOKE20

I need to get my hands on some LFDs


----------



## Paint

Very nice!!!


----------



## john51277

Awesome flavors, and for the size, they will set you on your butt from the nic. buzz!!!


----------

